# Kromski Sonata for Sale



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm selling my Kromski Sonata! 

She is about 3 years old, I got her just before moving to Michigan. Natural finish, fast flyer, kept in the cast when not in use. She wants used very heavily, mostly when I went to my spinning group so maybe a few times a month. I only have 2.5 bobbins, due to one of my dogs eating one end off (someone who is good with wood could easily make a replacement). I do have cats and dogs but I'm not a smoker. She also comes with her carry bag/backpack.

I'm asking $450. Plus shipping



About a year ago the drive wheel fell off. I contacted Voyager and they offered to either send me a new drive wheel or the bits to fix it. Apparently it is/was a known problem. They sent the bits and it has been repaired. BTW, Kromski is a pleasure to deal with if there is ever a problem, very quick and nice reply to emails.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just to add these are really popular wheels in this area and I see many many of them in the Dakotas, too. Versatile and compact and a GREAT value for the money!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is a great deal.

I've had my Sonata for 7 years without a single problem (even after it was dropped 25' when off loaded from a plane.) It has been my main wheel & have spun on it almost daily.

It treadles like butter. It is a solid, full size wheel that folds & travels well.

I don't think you'll find a better price.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi .......*ahem*....... Was it your Kromski that I got along with so fabulously, spinning my Rambo and Lincoln ?

:whistlin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't recall if it was the Sonata or Traveller. 
The Sonata iss the brunette with the WooLee Winder (yarn winds on the bobbin without messing with flyer hooks) & Traveller is a blond with the jumbo bobbin that you would have to move the yarn across the hooks.

Does that help you remember which you used?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm.

Yeah.

The Traveler was the one that kept batting her eyelashes at me until I finally got up the nerve to introduce myself........that and her buxious bobbins!



But you do speak highly of the Kromski...and brunettes are, well......... :shrug:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I am new here and don't know the rules...

BTW are blonde jokes permitted ?

eep:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In a word, Johnny, "no".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> ...and brunettes are, well......... :shrug:


:bored: And what may I ask is wrong with Brunettes?



Johnny Dolittle said:


> Well I am new here and don't know the rules...
> 
> BTW are blonde jokes permitted ?
> 
> eep:


Only if you have a death wish! LOL!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What's WRONG with brunettes ?

Hmmmmm.

Methinks you may have misunderstood my point.......


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> What's WRONG with brunettes ?
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Methinks you may have misunderstood my point.......



I didn't. Shucks I'm blonde ;-)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know we have lots of brunettes on this forum, not so sure how many natural blondes though.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I was a blonde in my youth. 

About the time I was 14, Providence finally smiled upon me and the blonde gave way to darker shades, finally reaching black in my early twenties. :grin:

Ain't God good ? :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

In true Irish fashion, I had the most gorgeous golden blonde hair, until I started having babies.
By the time I was 28, and had had #4 all that golden hair was reddish brown.

Of course now that I am almost 50, it is basically reddish brown with lot's of "sparkles" in it, lol..:huh:


----------

